# RB24S



## arielvtpma (Feb 14, 2006)

hello,

I'm looking for main and conrod bearings for a RB24S engine:

where can i find those parts?

thanks


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

*RB24-S*

hey, we have the same engine..RB24-S
where you from?


----------



## arielvtpma (Feb 14, 2006)

jeromeA31 said:


> hey, we have the same engine..RB24-S
> where you from?


Panama city, Panama


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

arielvtpma said:


> Panama city, Panama


cool, im from manila philippines. Not much RB24-s info around.
Got pics of your car?


----------



## akuma s14 (Jan 21, 2009)

I live in Shanghai, China and have the same car as you guys! I am going to use the RB25 head and turbo my RB24 - I am going to use a thick headgasket to lower the compression.


----------



## rey691 (Jun 5, 2010)

hey im from panama too but i need the stock carburator from this car can any one help me with this?? because i bought this car but they change it to a celicas one it is a 4k i think!!! thanks!!


----------



## kapluf (Oct 5, 2010)

rey691 said:


> hey im from panama too but i need the stock carburator from this car can any one help me with this?? because i bought this car but they change it to a celicas one it is a 4k i think!!! thanks!!


hey I live in Nicaragua, I'm looking for the same thing, have you had any luck finding it?
Anyways, I will soon sell the whole engine if you're interested...


----------



## kapluf (Oct 5, 2010)

*conrod bearings*



arielvtpma said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking for main and conrod bearings for a RB24S engine:
> 
> ...


I think you can use the same ones from the rb25de/det as they share the same internals with the exception of the pistons.


----------



## spazztikk24 (Sep 7, 2011)

kapluf said:


> I think you can use the same ones from the rb25de/det as they share the same internals with the exception of the pistons.





akuma s14 said:


> I live in Shanghai, China and have the same car as you guys! I am going to use the RB25 head and turbo my RB24 - I am going to use a thick headgasket to lower the compression.


top quote is wrong im pretty sure standard rb24 is 20 bottom and 25 top proven by the second quote yeah if so u need 20 internals/ bearings 
and dude with turbo 24 i would love to hear about ur car!! let me know if ur down ill make it worth your time im sure>


----------

